# Good Male canine comics



## Natbisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for a good gay canine comic. There can be other animals, but I would prefer dogs or wolves. I was really in to "The Dog's days of summer" comic, so stuff like that is good too. Adult comics prefered, but open to all kinds.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Cocktails is pretty good, the beginning story is dog/lion/horse, the next is lions, then deer, it has a little something for everyone.

Anywho, it's also adult in content like you requested. 


http://paws.ru/kusaba/fc/res/1563.html#4155


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 18, 2008)

dam i was gonna suggest dog days.... um okay maybe two worlds but canines arent heavily featured


----------



## danethefurry (Sep 26, 2008)

I like Circles and ASB, Associated Student Bodies.


----------



## KatKry (Nov 22, 2008)

Fur piled! It has gay canines in it but I don't really know if it's adult. Haven't read that far. http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled/en/1


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Heathen City Maranatha by Alex Vance
http://www.baddogbooks.com/heathencity/


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Russian Rainbow said:


> Cocktails is pretty good, the beginning story is dog/lion/horse, the next is lions, then deer, it has a little something for everyone.
> 
> Anywho, it's also adult in content like you requested.
> 
> ...








The images speaks for it self...


----------



## Geist (Nov 24, 2008)

GrundMoon said:


> The images speaks for it self...



Second'ed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2008)

GrundMoon said:


> Heathen City Maranatha by Alex Vance
> http://www.baddogbooks.com/heathencity/



No. Please swallow what you just said and evacuate it on a nearby toilet.

*Again. DO NOT BUY THAT PIECE OF CRAP.*



GrundMoon said:


> The images speaks for it self...



You'll be surprised how scans actually HELP the comics industry. Owning something physically =/= having scans (which is sometimes poor in quality).


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 25, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No. Please swallow what you just said and evacuate it on a nearby toilet.
> 
> *Again. DO NOT BUY THAT PIECE OF CRAP.*


wooooh... "... ok I thought the art was cool... but the story was confuse...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 25, 2008)

The art was decent, but sometimes it gets weird.

But the story? Oh gawd... XD


----------



## spartanpanda (Dec 8, 2008)

I suggest Heat
I can find it randomly throughout the internet


----------



## goat_099 (Dec 27, 2008)

spartanpanda said:


> I suggest Heat
> I can find it randomly throughout the internet



is heat a free comic?


----------



## zusefur (Jan 11, 2009)

thats a good comic


----------



## MayDay (Jan 12, 2009)

You can get Heat off muushi.com. They feature tonnes of free yiff comics there...it's my supply stash of furry porn I guess^^
http://muushi.net/


----------



## zusefur (Jan 16, 2009)

I'v been there its a good site a very good site..hehehe


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

I suggest I.S.O. It's a furry comic with canines that has... *gasp* CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

KatKry said:


> Fur piled! It has gay canines in it but I don't really know if it's adult. Haven't read that far. http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled/en/1


 
I just DEVOURED that comic lol.  It truly is addicting... a sweet wonderful story with a good amount of drama and silliness.  It's at a very cliffhanger point of the story as of 1.22.09, so I'm anticipating the continuation with baited breath.  Thank you for linking this here


----------



## Marodi (Jan 30, 2009)

KatKry said:


> Fur piled! It has gay canines in it but I don't really know if it's adult. Haven't read that far. http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled/en/1


 I really, really enjoyed this one  I read it all today. Actually feel like i've learnt quite a lot from it, and i can relate to several characters in certain ways.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, I realized - I.S.O.'s main lead character isn't a canine, but one of the main characters is a wolf.


----------

